# 9.0-RELEASE on Dl385 G5, install stops after USB "stuff"



## LKnudsen (Feb 15, 2012)

Greetings,

*I'm* trying to install 9.0-release on a HP DL385, but every time the install from the DVD stops, at the same spot. *I* would like to turn of*f* the USB-related things in the machine, but *I* only have USB DVD drives to use, and the ILO also needs the USB for it to work. I*'m* wondering why the install stops here every time.

Solaris install*s* fine to the system, so *I* guess *I* can rule out hardware issues.

Thanks in advance.
Lasse


----------



## bbzz (Feb 15, 2012)

Try 8.2-RELEASE. If it works, worst case scenario upgrade to 9.0-R with disabled USB.


----------



## dhylton (Jun 7, 2012)

*A*ny new information on this topic? *I* have two DL385-G5P boxes, with differing firmware, exhibiting the exact same symptoms. *T*hough the USB messages are the last to show during a normal boot attempt, booting in verbose mode provides the following tidbit which seems to point away from USB (see attached image).


----------



## dhylton (Jun 8, 2012)

I was finally able to get past the initial hang with the following loader tunables:

```
kern.eventtimer.periodic=1
kern.eventtimer.timer="LAPIC"
```

However, the ata devices (eg. cd0) fail at this point, so installation cannot continue with DVD media. I was eventually able to perform a 9.0-RELEASE installation via USB (FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img), but of course cd0 was unusable. And the above tweaks had to be applied to /boot/loader.conf in order to boot automatically. 

Due to the ata issues, boot takes an extremely long time - as multiple timeouts on the ata bus occur before the system decides to disable that part of the system.

Any suggestions for regaining access to the ata bus and the attached optical drive?


----------

